# Remotely controlling Hot Wtr tank



## Ralph67 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there a way to remotely control my "natural gas hot wtr tank" either frome a laptop or Droid X phone?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I guess the question is what do you want to control temp or off/on?

I sure it can be done but not cheaply.

BG


----------



## Ralph67 (Jan 21, 2012)

Both would be ideal, but temp alone would help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the Hw heater you have, if it's a electronic tankless unit most have an interface to hook up to so yes, the old thermocouple style(non electronic ) no as it's all manual control.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why would a tankless ( demand) heater have this? On comes on when you call for Hot water.

Newer tanks can hold there current temp for a couple days.

Maybe a timer (if electric) would be better. They are alot cheaper.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Tankless to control temp.


----------

